# Adventurous Carpet



## OldestMagician (Dec 11, 2013)

This guy was found at work today huddled up in the corner with what looks like a full belly. There's a snake catcher coming out now to move it to the grassed area. 












I say adventurous, because this is the view from the level below where this guy is:






He looks very healthy from what I could see.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 11, 2013)

Who says carpet's dont climb! I hope the snake catcher hasn't got a thing about heights!....thanks for the share.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats pretty cool, most of the snakes that I find at work are not very well. I work on power lines and substations and unfortunately the snakes that we come across usually have burn injuries or are dead. Saying that a mate of mine during the last floods opened up a switchboard in a rural area to find a large brown snake staring straight at him. He said it was an Eastern Brown and the description sounded right but who knows.


----------



## Djbowker (Dec 11, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Thats pretty cool, most of the snakes that I find at work are not very well. I work on power lines and substations and unfortunately the snakes that we come across usually have burn injuries or are dead. Saying that a mate of mine during the last floods opened up a switchboard in a rural area to find a large brown snake staring straight at him. He said it was an Eastern Brown and the description sounded right but who knows.



Frogs are the worst for it, we've had many transportable sub stations blow up from frogs jumping around.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 11, 2013)

Djbowker said:


> Frogs are the worst for it, we've had many transportable sub stations blow up from frogs jumping around.


All of our permanent substations in Energex have frog protection to stop them climbing up.


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 11, 2013)

I got as close as I could without startling him and looked him over and he looks good. 
We have quite a few encounters at work, lot of green areas where people don't often go and one in particular has a pond with a constant population of ducks so I imagine that's heaven for a wild snake 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 11, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> I got as close as I could without startling him and looked him over and he looks good.
> We have quite a few encounters at work, lot of green areas where people don't often go and one in particular has a pond with a constant population of ducks so I imagine that's heaven for a wild snake
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Haha , that is another thread about feeding ducks to carpet snakes and wild birds in general. Glad it was healthy and removed safely.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 14, 2013)

It's obviously not afraid of heights! I wonder what it ate. Do you have any idea what the likely prey would have been OldestMagician?


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 15, 2013)

The only thing that I've seen around there is pigeons so I'm guessing that's the most likely thing. 
There's not really any source of food or water up there for rats or anything. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushman (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for that. A pigeon sounds likely then. A room with a view and home delivered dinner.


----------



## Kit_fox (Jan 5, 2014)

How did he get all the way up the building with out beings seen? He must be a snake ninja!... Wow, my jokes are so corny


----------

